# hated on for wearing makeup



## Beutyjunkie84 (Jun 20, 2009)

Hello to all,

Too make a long story short w/o too much detail lol
Me and my mother were at the mall today and I was looking at the Clinque makeup counter and a group of girls about 4 of em passed by staring me down. I ignored it just went on looking

Then I saw them about 15 minutes later looking at me funny and then I heard one of them say in a teasing voice "Well maybe I should buy some makeup" and a couple of them laughed. Now at first I was like no they are not talking about me but I feel as though it was evident.Its not a really big deal but it got on my nerves

There has been several occassions where I have gotten comments before. I live in an area where people are plain janes and when I bust out in HOT pink lipstick(fun and sexy lipstick lol w magenta lip liner lol) and blush(sheer bronze by MAC lol)-I get hated on. I feel if you dont wear makeup thats your choice I respect it. But I have a passion for it- I love it- I dont have to wear it I just love to-just like the rest of you beauties out there

Share your thoughts or stories on similar situtations

Much love to you all


----------



## gildedangel (Jun 20, 2009)

I get snickered at once in awhile for wearing a full face. I know how you feel, the only place that I feel "safe" about wearing makeup is at MAC! My parents especially don't understand my passion for makeup, so it is hard for me to even leave the house in fun makeup.


----------



## Strawberrymold (Jun 20, 2009)

wow what a bunch of bitches! I get stared at sometimes when I do something really crazy, but hated on over pink lipstick? Really? 

More power to you for doing and wearing what you love anyways!


----------



## Tashona Helena (Jun 20, 2009)

I didn't even meet people who knew what MAC & Sephora was until last year so trust me I know what you're going through.  I even get the "OMG" those are extensions? And people wanted to feel up my hair.  So I know how it is to be looked down upon when you do something out of the norm beauty wise.  Just ignore them, because just like I've seen here, in a couple of years they'll be shopping at MAC trying to steal your swag


----------



## Beutyjunkie84 (Jun 20, 2009)

Thanks u guys are sweet hearts.  Im glad you understand.I know flipping over hot pink lipstick isnt that crazy?! And thats low key for me. I usually like more dramatic looks but in this life...not to get deep... you gotta be yourself. Makeup is so much fun and its hard some people to understand that passion


----------



## mdjmsj (Jun 20, 2009)

I've been dealing with the same issue today! I feel sort of like I'm being treated a bit differently and considered more 'high maintance' or 'snooty' if I'm wearing a bright and fun ES look! No one in my sleepy area of CT really wears anything colorful or fun so I guess I'm something to see here but I really love it and don't want to let people judging me get in the way of what I enjoy. If it makes you happy, go for it I say.


----------



## ShortnSassy (Jun 20, 2009)

i definitely have that happen on a regular basis - everyday actually! not only do i wear girl about town lipstick almost everyday but i also love fun es and super long lashes! on top of that i have long hair extensions and my hair is BRIGHT turquoise so i get funny looks/comments all day long! i feel like who cares??? you're creative and can do it, so why not flaunt it?? lots of people tell me "if i could do my makeup like yours, i would wear it like that everyday." but most people are that daring as we are (or talented!). rock your makeup girls - and don't care what ANYONE thinks!!!


----------



## SassyMochaJess (Jun 20, 2009)

I sooo understand how you feel! Even though where I'm from people are more open. I get hated on in school (college at that) for wearing a full face! I'm talking about neutral eyes + liner mascara, blush and gloss
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, not even like club status! 

In french class we were to say the things we do in the morning when getting dressed and off course I included applying makeup and then a group of three busted out laughing extra hard. Must admit it sorta hurt my feelings
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but that would never stop me from wear something I love. Plus I always look better than them
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







.


----------



## SerenityRaine (Jun 20, 2009)

Been there, oh the joy! They're just jealous. When I was HS someone started a rumor that I looked like a French Whore because of my make up. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 To this day I wonder what a French Whore looks like lol. All this at a "lovely" private Christian school..


----------



## miss sha (Jun 20, 2009)

I don't get what they all find so funny about wearing makeup. What's the big deal? Unless it's badly applied, I don't get why people are hating. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




All my life until now, I've never been into wearing makeup and I still get prickly when people say that everyone should wear makeup, but in all that time, I never once laughed at anybody for being dolled up. I'm not even kidding right now when I say that I really don't understand it. O___o

Not that I'm doubting that people do laugh! People can be dicks, I sure as hell know all about that. :/


----------



## User27 (Jun 20, 2009)

I used to fight with my ex for wearing my makeup as he was a very strict Muslim. One time my brother-in-law came over while I was blending shadows, as I played mostly at home, and he said I looked like a whore. I didn't defend myself and my husband at the time said I was an embarrassment and he hoped I'd change my ways. If I did leave the house with make up in place and he got word of it later from whatever Desi grocery store I had gone to, he'd talk down to me for hours saying I wasn't fit to be married to. Word actually got around the community here that I probably was a prostitute and they sympathized with my husband when I left the relationship. I avoid anybody I knew from the mosque we went to or anybody that remembered me when I was a practising Muslim because I fear what they heard from before. Luckily my fiance now loves me for who I am but it took forever for me to be comfortable in my own skin. God I used to be massively bound.


----------



## Elusive21 (Jun 20, 2009)

The only time I got hated on for wearing too much makeup was in 9th grade when one of my so called friends told another friend of mine that I wore waaay too much makeup. Which is funny because I think only wore blush, foundation, mascara, and lipgloss at the time. 

Now I just get compliments on my makeup - even if I'm wearing a ton.


----------



## Beutyjunkie84 (Jun 20, 2009)

I guess sometimes it depends on the situation and the people your around.Sometimes you'll get compliments and sometimes you get insults. I get compliments also but  insults come w/ jealousy/ Just like w/ anything else people hate and disagree w/ what you do when they dont do it or agree w/ it.

I love makeup and I feel as though I apply it well. If someone doesnt like makeup or hates wearing it-I respect that b/c thats them. But that works both ways. Makeup is art and a form of expression- i plan on doing it for a looooong time- HOLLA!


----------



## highonmac (Jun 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Casadalinnis* 

 
_I used to fight with my ex for wearing my makeup as he was a very strict Muslim. One time my brother-in-law came over while I was blending shadows, as I played mostly at home, and he said I looked like a whore. I didn't defend myself and my husband at the time said I was an embarrassment and he hoped I'd change my ways. If I did leave the house with make up in place and he got word of it later from whatever Desi grocery store I had gone to, he'd talk down to me for hours saying I wasn't fit to be married to. Word actually got around the community here that I probably was a prostitute and they sympathized with my husband when I left the relationship. I avoid anybody I knew from the mosque we went to or anybody that remembered me when I was a practising Muslim because I fear what they heard from before. Luckily my fiance now loves me for who I am but it took forever for me to be comfortable in my own skin. God I used to be massively bound._

 
I am very hapy you found someone who accepts your passions and your self. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





My sister is the worse. Everytime I wore bright eyeshadow or something BAM BAM POw she'd always take it upon herself to tell me how i look retarded, like a clown and then go ahead and tell everybody else after about how I wear my makeup. Yet when she is in my room she'd go through all my stuff and be like why do you need this, you have too much and I would be like "Your jsut saying that cause you want something" and she'd say yes in her fake cute voice. Mind you, my sister is 7 years older than me. She is 26 and I am 19.


----------



## Boasorte (Jun 20, 2009)

Where would life be without haters love?

I got a few looks before for daring to wear an eyeshadow colour other than brown *shoot me now, GASP*
But people who do those things like stare and laugh, clearly don't get our passion for makeup.
Do we question these ppl's obsession with Twilight, Anime, video games, and cars, and who knows what else?
live n let live


----------



## RedRibbon (Jun 20, 2009)

Maybe they're just jealous that they can't look as good as you, that's usually the reason 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




My aunt is infamous for making these snide comments and then going out and getting the exact same product but she gets it oh so wrong it's laughable.

Examples include: (none are exagerrated, sadly):

She saw me wearing a pale pink lip which she said made me look like an idiot because pale pink doesn't suit Indian skins..my pencil was from Boots and cost a maximum of £2.  The next time I see her, she's wearing a horrendous bright pink lipstick with a lighter shade of lip pencil and a darker shade of pink lipgloss and she looks terrible.  She came over to me and told me she got her whole lip look from YSL and Dior because she believes expensive make up is better. 
She saw me applying Rimmel's Stay Matte powder and went out and bought some really expensive translucent powder which was rubbish and then complained as to why I looked so natural and she didn't. 
She has seen that I have YSL foundation which I love, she went out and bought the same one in the same shade that I have, despite her skin being lighter than mine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







, then wondered why she looked so funny 
She borrowed some YSL TE from my other aunt then went out and brought it in the shade for black skin 
She saw that I had Lancome Juicy Tubes in three shades which I told her came in a special box, she didn't believe me and went out to buy them and got them individually 
She has every single makeup brush MAC have ever made and has ruined them beyond belief, to wash them she puts them in the washing machine in a special bag and then hangs them out to dry by pegging the bristles...I SWEAR THIS IS THE GOD'S HONEST TRUTH.. 
She has really really really bad dark circles but refuses to buy a concealer, she believes that a thicker covering of foundation will cover them up.. 
She has every high end mascara out there but can never apply it properly despite us offering to teach her 
If someone gives her tips on makeup she says "I don't buy high end makeup because I don't know how to use it" 
She assumes that people only buy drugstore stuff because they can't afford high end, not because drug store works better for them 
The most annoying thing she does is call people ugly, she will come out with stuff like "my makeup is all high end stuff but she always looks better than me..how is that possible?" Once she said "her (mine) face is much darker than mine and her makeup is cheap, yet it all matches her skin colour.." 
I have Bobbi Brown gel liners which come with that small applicator brush thing, she saw them and laughed saying something like "I don't know why you got that, you can't even get a decent line out".  Two weeks later we had a family function and she's bought a BB gel liner brush and is shoving the brush into the liquid liner container


----------



## User27 (Jun 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *RedRibbon* 

 
_Maybe they're just jealous that they can't look as good as you, that's usually the reason 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




My aunt is infamous for making these snide comments and then going out and getting the exact same product but she gets it oh so wrong it's laughable._

 
I think your aunt is either jealous of you or going through a midlife crisis of sorts. She totally contradicts herself by saying "she doesn't buy high end make up" then buying a Bobbi Brown gel liner. Last I checked, that stuff was still out of my price range and I'd have to give up MAC for a week. Blasted, shimmering nudes palette that I still haven't gotten...f%*k (end of me yelling at myself). Your aunt probably feels her age and doesn't realize she's taking out her aging dilemma on you out of not handling that she's getting older. I'm not saying a sympathize with her, just sayong she might need to be made aware that she's putting you through mental abuse to a degree by degrading you all the time or trying to one up you like you all are in a contest.

You mentioned being Indian, totally relate to the Boots part of a pale pink liner. My error was Trifle lipglass because whoa, wasted purchase on me. You're lucky you can pull off pale colors because I look like crap when I try.


----------



## RedRibbon (Jun 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Casadalinnis* 

 
_I think your aunt is either jealous of you or going through a midlife crisis of sorts. She totally contradicts herself by saying "she doesn't buy high end make up" then buying a Bobbi Brown gel liner. Last I checked, that stuff was still out of my price range and I'd have to give up MAC for a week. Blasted, shimmering nudes palette that I still haven't gotten...f%*k (end of me yelling at myself). Your aunt probably feels her age and doesn't realize she's taking out her aging dilemma on you out of not handling that she's getting older. I'm not saying a sympathize with her, just sayong she might need to be made aware that she's putting you through mental abuse to a degree by degrading you all the time or trying to one up you like you all are in a contest.

You mentioned being Indian, totally relate to the Boots part of a pale pink liner. My error was Trifle lipglass because whoa, wasted purchase on me. You're lucky you can pull off pale colors because I look like crap when I try._

 
You're too kind for saying that, the Boots purchase was a total stroke of luck, we were on the way to a wedding and I left my makeup at home and that was the only pencil they had left so I had to work with what I had..

Back to my aunt, I don't know if I mistyped but I meant that she says she only buys high end products because she assumes they will do the work for her.  She has been this bitchy ever since she got married into the family, I think she was about 22 then and ever since then she's been badmouthing what everyone else buys and then buying the same ever since then.  The whole family is aware that it's because she is insecure and we've tried to help her so many times but she just badmouths everything we have then buys in shades which suit us, not her and then she complains as to why she looks so silly in photos. 

By the way, if you mean that big shimmering palette (with a bluey shade and some darker shades in it) then save up for it, it's gorgeous! It's the only palette I've used which lets me build up a look and not make it look like I've gone mad with layering 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ETA: I'm talking about this palette: 

Pastel Eye Shadow Palette - Eyes - Bobbi Brown Cosmetics UK


----------



## User27 (Jun 20, 2009)

****


----------



## MsWonderful (Jun 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *RedRibbon* 

 
_

She has every single makeup brush MAC have ever made and has ruined them beyond belief, to wash them she puts them in the washing machine in a special bag and then hangs them out to dry by pegging the bristles...I SWEAR THIS IS THE GOD'S HONEST TRUTH.. 
_

 






 Good job!


----------



## LivestrongH2 (Jun 21, 2009)

Those girls are probably jealous that they don't have the confidence to wear makeup....and if it was more acceptable in your town....those girl would all be wearing hot pink lips too!


----------



## Kalico (Jun 21, 2009)

If other women are hating on you (and it's not because you're stealing their boyfriends or some other thing) then you're doing something right. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I think they are just jealous. Think about it: what kind of person openly makes fun of someone like they did? The kind that laugh at those less fortunate would laugh at anybody (like laughing at those who are mentally or physically disabled) - and seriously, if they are like that, who cares at ALL what they think? They are as good as dirt IMO... or else they are trying to make you feel less about yourself to bring themselves up. In which case you are just sexier than they are. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Them making fun of you can't change that so just keep being your sexy self.


----------



## Strawberrymold (Jun 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *RedRibbon* 

 
_

She has every single makeup brush MAC have ever made and has ruined them beyond belief, to wash them she puts them in the washing machine in a special bag and then hangs them out to dry by pegging the bristles...I SWEAR THIS IS THE GOD'S HONEST TRUTH.. 
_

 
GASP!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







That should be a crime punishable by loosing the ablity to use a make up brush ever again! I cried tears of pain for those poor brushes when I read this!


----------



## kabuki_KILLER (Jun 21, 2009)

Here in Southern Cali, most girls wear some sort of make up or do on some days of the week. You typically don't get looked at in a bad way unless you're wearing a full face of badly applied make up. Sometimes people stare (either good or bad) if your face looks a little strange, but that's just how this species is programmed.

I wouldn't worry too much about those girls. There's really nothing you can do about how they behave. Some people are just like that. Troublesome.


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 21, 2009)

i used to gte comments made at me by friends! one even wanted to have a 'serious chat about why i feel the need to wear so much make up' . she thought i had self confidence issues! i soon put her straight! i wear it because i love it! 

sod all the popel who have issues with us wearing make up! they're probably wishing they had the confidence and talent to be able to wear bright anf funky looks like we do!


----------



## RedRibbon (Jun 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Casadalinnis* 

 
_Married in? She's not Indian, is she? I've noticed a lot of people try harder when they aren't the same race as the family. I'm Lebonese and White (had the hardest time finding foundation for ages) and once I got married, I was treated odd one out because I wasn't fully the same race as my partner that was chosen. She could be badmouthing out of feeling lost in your family if she's not the same race. Shoot, I went through it for only being half of a race, it makes you feel on lost ground. I was always more comfortable in shalwar kameez instead of doing the whole burqa thing, just wore the matching scarf to cover my hair. If she's another race, she might actually believe by slandering your family, it'll make her feel better. Tread with caution and just know she's unstable until she tries to beat her insecurities or until your uncle checks her one.

The Shimmering Nudes palette was the neutral shades palette but I like yours better. The colors are more like what I would usually wear and the bluish-silver color is freaking gorgeous. I'd buy the Lancome or Estee Lauder shadows for my boyfriend to stop complaining about my lack of neutral tones. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




How bad did Punjabi MC hit over in the UK a couple years ago? Curiosity. That Beware album was amazing....Jogi....gotta love the cheetah in the vid. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Nope, my family is Indian and she too is Indian..I saw her today and my other aunt (sister of my dad) mentioned how good my skin was looking and the married in one piped up with "I'd expect my skin to look good if I put on as much foundation as she did" to which my other aunt calmly replied "Yeah but you put more on and you still don't conceal what needs to be hidden"..

It's funny you mention that having to fit in thing, Mr RR is white and since me and him have been together all the women in his family have been pouncing on my makeup stash and have started to be more adventurous in their makeup choices.  His family are great though, they treat me just as they treat the daughters of the family which is more than can be said for how my extended family treat Mr RR but that's by the by. 

Her husband has changed dramatically since he met her and he does anything she wants so yeah..

Punjabi MC was always big with the Indian folk in England, he had that one hit which went in to the UK charts and then carried on making music, he's released a lot more since then but it hasn't been released to the mainstream markets.  Specialist and Tru Skool are my favourite though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







I'm so blind, I just saw the shimmering nudes palette now and it's out of stock 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I wish I had bought it..BB shadows are really nice and soft but my current eyeshadow babies are the Sleek palettes, gorgeously soft and under a fiver!

I've just seen the Stila sale link posted by Anita and Mr RR owes me so I'm dragging him (and, more importantly, his credit card) along with me to that sale..I can't wait!


----------



## RedRibbon (Jun 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_i used to gte comments made at me by friends! one even wanted to have a 'serious chat about why i feel the need to wear so much make up' . she thought i had self confidence issues! i soon put her straight! i wear it because i love it! 

sod all the popel who have issues with us wearing make up! they're probably wishing they had the confidence and talent to be able to wear bright anf funky looks like we do! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I really don't get people who say things like that, are they seriously telling me that they get dressed in the morning hoping to not make themselves look better? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I've never really worn a lot of makeup out because I know my skills aren't that good (but thankfully they're improving) but some girls I have seen have amazing skills and if I was that good I'd be going out with a full face of really bright colours on too!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Strawberrymold* 

 
_GASP!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







That should be a crime punishable by loosing the ablity to use a make up brush ever again! I cried tears of pain for those poor brushes when I read this!_

 
She buys a new brush every six months and doesn't realise why so many hairs fall out and the brushes get bent out of shape, yet she laughs at me because I'm careful with my non MAC brushes.  I feel bad when I'm rough with THEM, god knows how I'd cope cleaning HG MAC brushes.


----------



## LaGoddess (Jun 21, 2009)

we all get hated on by a group of ''little'' girl's in our life i think.

especially at the freaking mall! lol that's like their breeding ground.


----------



## Beutyjunkie84 (Jun 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LivestrongH2* 

 
_Those girls are probably jealous that they don't have the confidence to wear makeup....and if it was more acceptable in your town....those girl would all be wearing hot pink lips too!_

 

You are such a sweet heart. Yeah honestly these girls were looking horrible and that was no exaggeration.(and not to sound snobby at all) You know kinda dressed sloppy which slows the lack of confidence and self esteem they have in theirselves.

So jealousy is the right word. And like a prior post what would life be w/o haters? Which is so true.

Let ur haters be your motivators!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And for all you beauties who posted so far-Its good to read that Im not alone-not that I thought I was-Its just great to read it. Thanks so far for the words of encouragement.

Make up rules!!!!


----------



## Beutyjunkie84 (Jun 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LaGoddess* 

 
_we all get hated on by a group of ''little'' girl's in our life i think.

especially at the freaking mall! lol that's like their breeding ground._

 

lol haters are everywhere but u r sooooo right- the mall is their headquarters


----------



## LatteQueen (Jun 22, 2009)

Yeah that happened to me one time at my job..a nurse actually made a remark of how my makeup that day looked really nice compared to my other days..another nurse said to her that's not nice and she said I am only telling the truth..I just laughed at her..I wanted to say 'there's not enough makeup in the world plus GOD himself to help you in your looks department..but I just kept my mouth shut..


----------



## Beutyjunkie84 (Jun 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LatteQueen* 

 
_Yeah that happened to me one time at my job..a nurse actually made a remark of how my makeup that day looked really nice compared to my other days..another nurse said to her that's not nice and she said I am only telling the truth..I just laughed at her..I wanted to say 'there's not enough makeup in the world plus GOD himself to help you in your looks department..but I just kept my mouth shut.._

 

lol


----------



## Snootus0722 (Jun 22, 2009)

People are just miserable. They don't think about doing something that makes them feel good about themselves, so when they see someone, who has pulled it altogether, they hate.


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Jun 22, 2009)

well for me, i grew up in a big city and so it wasn't uncommon for people to rock bright, dramatic makeup. when i do wear dramatic makeup in public, i do get stares but after a while, it doesn't matter to me anymore. i don't wear dramatic makeup to get attention. i do it cuz i like it and i think it represents me. u know what, who cares if they stare and snicker? it's probably cuz they don't understand makeup art so it's their loss. stupid people.


----------



## Boasorte (Jun 22, 2009)

I thnk I should add some crap one of my family said today:
So one of my aunts sees all my brushes drying on the bed on a towel and  says " did u go to MAC so they can show u how to put on makeup?"

Me: " um, noo why should I pay, when I learned from trial n error?"

aunt: because there are certain colours u shouldn't wear ( she was looking at my left eye which was pink n purple look I was trying out)

me: says who? anyone can wear the colours they want if it looks decent and put on properly, I can prolly show u some colurs

aunt: gives me a condensending laughs

* I should mention all my aunt wears is brown, she is a serious hater, like come on auntie, explore the magical world of makeup*


----------



## chocolategoddes (Jun 22, 2009)

I wish someone would try and hate on my makeup. Then I'd break out a killer uppercut to their jaw! I swear, people can be so insecure at times.

As much as I love makeup, I don't wear it all the time, so when I do, I like to go all out. There have been occasions where I wear extremely dramatic makeup in public (not just bold lips... I mean I'll actually draw pictures on my face with eyeshadow). I know it's out of the ordinary so I expect to get a few stares, but I've never actually gotten "hate" from it.

I have gotten comments like "Kensie's a makeup snob/ know-it-all". I'm not amazingly perfect at makeup, but I have pride in my skill and knowledge, so yeah, if I'm better at doing makeup than you are, it's gonna show. 


EDIT: Actuallly, I do remember when I drew my brows very defined (slightly draggish) and a girl told me I looked like I had just gotten botox injections. LOL


----------



## LatteQueen (Jun 23, 2009)

I know..I am glad I did keep my mouth shut..it does get me into trouble alot..but guess what? I DON'T FREAKIN' CARE...LOL...but that day for some reason I just didn't feel like saying anything smart...I just thought it...


----------



## LatteQueen (Jun 23, 2009)

Oh my goodness..that's awful...now you can freely express yourself..


----------



## dopista (Jun 23, 2009)

"Hate" may be too strong a word for what I experience but I do feel judged quite alot... My friends have called me superficial because I love makeup and they seem to think makeup (full makeup.. not just mascara and gloss) is a mask used by superficial people to be liked and attract men/women. Not to go off on a tangent, but good looking people fare better in the world and thats just the way it is. So some people may use makeup to cover up insecurities but I am sure that like me, many people on spectra view makeup as an art form; using our faces as a canvas to express ourselves and be creative. It just happens that our passion makes us look good as well!

Thank you spectra for giving us a place to teach and learn new skills!


----------



## User27 (Jun 23, 2009)

****


----------



## Beutyjunkie84 (Jun 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dopista* 

 
_"Hate" may be too strong a word for what I experience but I do feel judged quite alot... My friends have called me superficial because I love makeup and they seem to think makeup (full makeup.. not just mascara and gloss) is a mask used by superficial people to be liked and attract men/women. Not to go off on a tangent, but good looking people fare better in the world and thats just the way it is. So some people may use makeup to cover up insecurities but I am sure that like me, many people on spectra view makeup as an art form; using our faces as a canvas to express ourselves and be creative. It just happens that our passion makes us look good as well!

Thank you spectra for giving us a place to teach and learn new skills!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 

I totally agree with what you are saying. Thats soo true the beauty of makeup is glamorous and a art form at the same time.  Sorry,I didnt want to confuse anyone but when I say "hated on"(slang) it means a form of jealousy/envy or just wanting to knock someone down just b/c they feel good about theirselves-people want something that you have- not the kind of hate like racism


----------



## frocher (Jun 23, 2009)

.........


----------



## MsWonderful (Jun 24, 2009)

There's this fat cow (she called herself that) that likes to say "I don't wear makeup." Just says it randomly. One time she said it and then took her finger to her sister's eyelid, messing up her eyeliner. I was like wow how mature. She's just jealous because she doesn't know how to put makeup on and wishes she did.


----------



## Visual Edge (Jun 26, 2009)

I have bright red hair and I usually wear a full-face (or close to it) of make-up. Needless to say, I get some dirty looks and I rarely wear anything but soft, neutral colors. When I do go for colors I'm all about soft pinks or deep purples though I will wear red lipstick in a hue that matches my hair if I'm going out partying or something.

I notice that most of the people who have a problem with it either can't afford make-up, dont know how to properly apply it, or are too lazy for it. Of course, there are also those girls who just like to respect their natural beauty which I'm totally fine with but heck, this world is full of diversity and it's all about living and letting live. I dont mind that they dont want to paint their face but they can have some respect for those who do, it's a personal choice afterall.

It really bothers me when girls use the natural argument to say that make-up is wrong. Please, I mean there's nothing natural about the society we live in but man is a product of nature so the things we build are in a way, natural. By their definition, their lifestyles arent so natural either. They live in shelters built with synthesized materials, filled with electricity powered equipment, payed for with a virtual system of credit (money) that men created, eating animals and produce that has been altered with hormones and additives. Psh, unless they're walking the walk, tell them to jump off their moral high horses. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But regardless, there will always be the jealous and the holyier than thou types staring us down so just flaunt your stuff and let them get all heated about it.


----------



## Boasorte (Jun 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MsWonderful* 

 
_There's this fat cow (she called herself that) that likes to say "I don't wear makeup." Just says it randomly. One time she said it and then took her finger to her sister's eyelid, messing up her eyeliner. I was like wow how mature. She's just jealous because she doesn't know how to put makeup on and wishes she did._

 

omg that' s what this girl I know always says " omg I never wear makup, gross" "Jezel what's the point in makeup?" like WTF?


But one day I see her with badly applied eyeshadow, u know with the spongetip applicator and the one colour from lashline to browbone? She couldn've just asked me to help her with it, smh


----------



## krazie7ohsev (Jun 27, 2009)

I feel all of you...if i wear a bright lipstick everyone would be like."What party are you going to?" in a hella teasing voice...


----------



## AmiS4ys (Jun 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MsWonderful* 

 
_There's this fat cow (she called herself that) that likes to say "I don't wear makeup." Just says it randomly. One time she said it and then took her finger to her sister's eyelid, messing up her eyeliner. I was like wow how mature. She's just jealous because she doesn't know how to put makeup on and wishes she did._

 
OMFG, I would have dropkicked that fat cow. That may seem like a heavy punishment, but a mixture of touching my face randomly (without consent) and intentionally messing up someones make up is deserving of such.


----------

